# Commisso:"Continuo a trattare il Milan. Ma alle mie condizioni".



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

*Commisso:"Continuo a trattare il Milan. Ma alle mie condizioni".*

Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2018)

Sbaglio o sono le prime parole ufficiali di Commisso?


----------



## kipstar (27 Giugno 2018)

per chiudere bisogna essere in due....

per l' idea che mi sono fatto ....se si chiude si chiude a metà ottobre....


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2018)

non so voi, a me questo piace ... tenuto conto di tutto quello che sta succedendo. mi auguro che arrivi, va bene anche ad ottobre


----------



## Goro (27 Giugno 2018)

Questa è una bella mossa


----------



## Milo (27 Giugno 2018)

Io ti aspetto


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale":



Dichiarazioni che mi piacciono molto. Voto diesci.


----------



## milan1899 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale":


Ti voglio bene presidente!


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale":



rocchino mio salvaci tu


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

Forchielli ha appena detto che Yonghong Li, da cinese avventuriero, si farà incatenare e murare vivo a milanello prima di perdere il Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale".



madonna come mi gasa. Maledetto berlusconi. Cedi e fatti da parte!!!


----------



## Victorss (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale":



Alla grandeee Rocco! 
Dai vedi di far pervenire una testa di cavallo a Mr Li


----------



## Boomer (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale".



Vai Rocco vaiii


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale":



La lamentela è chiara, è stufo di parlare con intermediari.
Ma questo Silviong Li è etereo? Esiste, ha consistenza fisica? O quello che abbiamo visto un paio di volte a Milano è un cinese preso a caso dalle cucine di Arcore?


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2018)

Figuriamoci.
Anche questo qua starà sfruttando la situazione per farsi un po' di pubblicità aggratis.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o sono le prime parole ufficiali di Commisso?



Praticamente ha detto che non riesce a parlare né con Li né chi c'è dietro lui


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci.
> Anche questo qua starà sfruttando la situazione per farsi un po' di pubblicità aggratis.



Lo penso anche io.

Tanto il "cinese non vende".


----------



## Konrad (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale".



Uno dei pochi reali salvagenti che abbiamo...speriamo di aggrapparcisi...prima che Li ci porti a fondo con se


----------



## Love (27 Giugno 2018)

vai rocco vaiii


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La lamentela è chiara, è stufo di parlare con intermediari.
> Ma questo Silviong Li è etereo? Esiste, ha consistenza fisica? O quello che abbiamo visto un paio di volte a Milano è un cinese preso a caso dalle cucine di Arcore?



Ma che vuoi che tratti Li  parla un dialetto cinese strano, non può nemmeno dimostrare di essere proprietario di tutte le azioni del Milan. Che finaccia che abbiamo fatto. Maledetto belrusconi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale".



Lui e Ricketts fan ben sperare entrambi perchè gli Americani hanno una mentalità vincente in ogni sport, diversamente da Arabi e Cinesi che hanno vinto poco o nulla nella storia.
Comunque faccio notare che Commisso è nato in Calabria quindi chissà, magari potrebbe confermare il duo calabrese Mirabelli e Gattuso, spero che almeno il primo venga estromesso.


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Forchielli ha appena detto che Yonghong Li, da cinese avventuriero, si farà incatenare e murare vivo a milanello prima di perdere il Milan.



se vuole gli facciamo la statua a milanello e lui si mette dentro, da qui a ottobre tanto elliot prenderà tutto.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> 
> Tanto il "cinese non vende".



Esattamente.

E non siamo noi a dirlo che "non c'è l'intenzione di vendere".
Finchè per qualche malato motivo gli faremo comodo non ci lascerà andare.

E anche allora sarà dopo averci ridotto in polvere.


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Praticamente ha detto che non riesce a parlare né con Li né chi c'è dietro lui



no ha detto che parla con Han Li ma non con Li. poi adesso Martinelli su TL ha detto che lui ha fatto una transazione di pari valore con intermediario Goldam Sachs e dice che i due che devono firmare si vedono solo il giorno della firma. Goldman fa sempre da intermediario durante tutta la trattativa. boh vai a capire tu


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2018)

Secondo me invece il cinese vende. Appena si rende conto che non trova questi 32 milioni vende.


----------



## shevchampions (27 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> no ha detto che parla con Han Li ma non con Li. poi adesso Martinelli su TL ha detto che lui ha fatto una transazione di pari valore con intermediario Goldam Sachs e dice che i due che devono firmare si vedono solo il giorno della firma. Goldman fa sempre da intermediario durante tutta la trattativa. boh vai a capire tu



aspetta, quello vale per le vendite al 100%. se io devo condividere l'investimento voglio sapere prima con chi ho a che fare.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2018)

anche ora forse vorrebbe vendere, ma l'orgoglio glielo impedisce ... ancora qualche 10/20 milioni di perdita
e vediamo se non cambia idea, a meno che non ci sia qualcuno dietro che si vuole suicidare


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece il cinese vende. Appena si rende conto che non trova questi 32 milioni vende.




Ma non deve trovarli, glieli fanno arrivare a nome suo dopo aver fatto far loro chissà quali giri.


----------



## zamp2010 (27 Giugno 2018)

ora che e “saltata” parla?


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma non deve trovarli, glieli fanno arrivare a nome suo dopo aver fatto far loro chissà quali giri.



allora a cosa serve sta pantomima per 32 milioni? chi glieli darà i 350 milioni ad elliot ad ottobre?


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Commisso può dire quello che vuole, ma se non c'è la volontà di vendere...

Sono parole che non spostano nulla, per me.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma non deve trovarli, glieli fanno arrivare a nome suo dopo aver fatto far loro chissà quali giri.



Fino ad ora ha sempre chiesto prestiti a prezzi di strozzinaggio però, non sono arrivati da nessun giro strano. A giorni sapremo di più, perchè se li trova lo saprà a breve.


----------



## Love (27 Giugno 2018)

io non so sti soldi di li da dove arrivano e non voglio nemmeno più saperlo...ma dico io...meglio perdere si dice 200mln adesso che tutto ad ottobre...vendiiii


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> allora a cosa serve sta pantomima per 32 milioni? chi glieli darà i 350 milioni ad elliot ad ottobre?




Se vogliono tirare avanti 'sta porcheria sono sicuro che "magicamente" salteranno fuori pure quelli.

Tutto sta al momento in cui L(u)i deciderà di farla finita.


Oh, poi ovviamente spero di sbagliarmi, che sto cinese non trovi nulla e che si finisca ad Elliot eh.
O ancora meglio che si venda direttamente a breve senza passare per il fondo (anche se credo che al quel punto Singer magari potrebbe pure provare a rivalutare la società per poter guadagnare di più dalla futura cessione).

Non ci credo minimamente, ma sono solo un tifoso ********* dietro la tastiera che tende a fidarsi poco nulla.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2018)

Dai Rocco!!


----------



## sballotello (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale".



e alle tue condizioni ti è gia stato risposto


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale".



Se le ultime cifre che giravano sono reali era scontato il no di mr li.
Si può dire tutto ma ha messo un miliardo era impensabile che accettasse di rimetterci 200/300ml...


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

O Li è il più grande teatrante dai tempi della commedia greca, in grado di prendere per i fondelli e trollare nel giro di una settimana, in ordine sparso e con certezze varie, Commisso, Ricketts, Fisher, Ross, Goldman Sachs, Merryl Lynch, Morgan Stanley, UEFA e soprattutto Elliott in prima persona, che ha trattato prima con la UEFA e poi con possibili compratori.

Oppure ciò che è emerso in questa settimana è inderogabilmente che non ha paracaduti e garanzie alla distanza e deve quindi trovare un modo per ridurre le perdite nei prossimi giorni e nelle prossime settimane.

Resta da capire, ma non sono esperto di aste, se e quanto può effettivamente minimizzare le perdite arrivando fino in fondo ad ottobre.
Se davvero non gli cambia molto o addirittura può andargli meglio con l'asta, il problema per gli aspiranti compratori diretti è che le condizioni di vendita sono le sue e finché non arriva la maxi offerta...

In questo senso la tempistica di Commisso e Ricketts, da grandi uomini d'affari, non può non spiegarsi con la coincidenza dei 32 milioni da un lato e della sentenza UEFA dall'altro, e vuol dire soprattutto che le loro offerte sono state al ribasso per cercare la mandrakata.


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Giugno 2018)

"emissario" ha un nome e cognome, non ne veniamo più fuori, poveri noi.
Almeno da ste dichiarazioni per lui non è ancora saltata del tutto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Se le ultime cifre che giravano sono reali era scontato il no di mr li.
> Si può dire tutto ma ha messo un miliardo era impensabile che accettasse di rimetterci 200/300ml...



vero, quindi Li farà l'ultimo tentativo, si renderà conto che le altre offerte non sono molto diverse o che gli altri stanno aspettando la carcassa da Elliot e venderà.


----------



## wildfrank (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale".



Don Rocco, ( bei ricordi...) fai una cosa per piacere: alza l'offerta, liberaci dall' involtino cinese e non parliamone più.


----------



## Naruto98 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale".


Per me sono dichiarazioni false che stanno girando, sul sito in questione non vi è traccia...
Nel caso fossero vere sarebbe una gran bella uscita pubblica!


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso, ad America Oggi, sulla trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan:"La trattativa prosegue nonostante le difficoltà di comunicazione personale dovute alla presenza di un emissario. Questo, a mio parere, mina alla base il rapporto fiduciario che dovrebbe esistere in un contesto complesso, ma chiaro, come quello attuale. Io sono pronto a chiudere, ma solo alle mie condizioni. Il Milan deve essere mio perchè credo di poterlo far tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Non prenderò altri club. Il Milan è il Milan. Il Milan fuori dall'Europa? Non merita di essere trattato così, è una società con una storia mondiale".



Pietro Balzano Prota: "Le dichiarazioni riportate sono state rilasciate solo informalmente. Commisso è in risalita, si sta riaprendo la trattativa".


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma che vuoi che tratti Li  parla un dialetto cinese strano, non può nemmeno dimostrare di essere proprietario di tutte le azioni del Milan. Che finaccia che abbiamo fatto. Maledetto belrusconi



Io non ci credo minimamente al dialetto strano. Hanno sparso questa voce di proposito, in modo che nessuno possa intervistarlo. Infatti non ricordo una intervista di sto signore.


----------



## zamp2010 (27 Giugno 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Pietro Balzano Prota: "Le dichiarazioni riportate sono state rilasciate solo informalmente. Commisso è in risalita, si sta riaprendo la trattativa".



a dove?


----------

